# Female dominant feudalism?



## balybaly2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi, so Lately I've gotten into some George Martin, after coming from the previously finished Dune series, but thru these and most of the fiction novels that are set in a feudal setting its obvious that the males play the leading roles in most cases, although when it comes to Martin there are exceptions, but i was wondering if you guys have came across of any feudal setting where it was the opposite, maybe an amazon woman type hierarchy, or a great holy mother or something, lately it seems to repeat a pattern. Medieval setting from reality -> add in magic -> dash of fictional creatures... you get the picture. Any thoughts?


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 7, 2016)

Have you read "The Mists of Avalon"? It is still a male feudal society, sadly, but from the perspective of Morgan La Fay, King Arthur's sister who is a priestess of Avalon trying to protect her Mother Goddess religion.


----------



## balybaly2 (Apr 8, 2016)

That might be a good read.  I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Terry Greer (Apr 8, 2016)

You've probably done this already, but if not I'd suggest looking at real history as well. Even in societies normally associated with being male centric there have always been powerful women that have flipped this ion it's head. A couple that come to mind are Elizabeth 1st (which everyone knows about) but you also have characters such as the Dowager Empress of China Empress Dowager Cixi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
both characters whose will and dominance were easily the same as Cerce or Denarys in George martin's ASOIAF. 
But many others - particularly in ancient societies - such as Egypt (Nefertiti, Cleopatra,Hatshepsut) and Mesopotamia(Sammuramet) are also worth a look.

There are many others.


----------



## balybaly2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you Terry, studying general art history in a European art school doesn't give us much info on Asian history and speaking history teachings in genera, ill definitely look into that and as for Egypt and Mesopotamia yes I'm aware of those however for a book I'm putting together I'm mostly focusing on medieval feudal society but those are definitely good examples as well. Thanks.


----------



## Reilith (Apr 9, 2016)

Read up on Nightrunner - one of the nations is always ruled by a Queen, as the ancient prophecy foretold. I know I've seen more examples than that, but my mind is currently blank.


----------



## Russ (Apr 12, 2016)

I would say read my novel "The Sisterhood" but it is not quite finished yet


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 12, 2016)

Ohhhhhh! Russ, I'm so intregued!


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 12, 2016)

I have to ask: what do you picture when you say "feudalism"? And what do you mean by "female dominant"?

On the first point, do you have a narrow definition that merely means one person taking an oath of loyalty and service to another female in exchange for rights and land? One could easily make those persons female rather than male. Or do you mean an entire socio-political system?

On the second point, do you mean only females are rulers? Do you mean they have privileges at law that males do not have? Do you mean they are physically dominant? Or are you still working that stuff out? In any case, as this is fantasy, you can work it any way you please.

But for historical precedents ... nope. As a medieval historian, I have a lot of trouble with the notion of feudalism anyway, but however you might define it, there is no instance of any realm in which women ruled. But don't let that stop you!


----------



## Mythopoet (Apr 13, 2016)

Let's see... 

The Towers of Sunset from The Saga of Recluce series by L. E. Modesitt Jr. has a female dominant society. 

Witchworld by Andre Norton is about a female dominated society. 

Evangeline Walton's Mabinogion Tetralogy doesn't really have a female ruled society, but has an interesting twist where Kings are not succeeded by their own sons, but by the son of their sister, so that the royal blood flows through the female line. 

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

